# EMT Courses in Alberta



## gamerzmedic (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey all... so i have a friend of mine who is looking for an EMT course in Calgary.  I have read a bunch of things from many different places and i wanted some input on where i might be able to refer her.  I would tell her wherei went myself but i transfered my quals from ontario and was able to challenge the exam.

the programs she is looking at is AHSTI (don't konw if i did that right) and SAIT and PMA

anything would help... thanks!


----------



## nomofica (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, if she's willing to head on up to Edmonton, there's the Canadian College of EMS and NAIT (which, I believe, is structured exactly the same as SAIT's)


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 22, 2009)

gamerzmedic said:


> Hey all... so i have a friend of mine who is looking for an EMT course in Calgary.  I have read a bunch of things from many different places and i wanted some input on where i might be able to refer her.  I would tell her wherei went myself but i transfered my quals from ontario and was able to challenge the exam.
> 
> the programs she is looking at is AHSTI (don't konw if i did that right) and SAIT and PMA
> 
> anything would help... thanks!


AHASTI I'm told is a good school.


----------



## jochi1543 (Mar 24, 2009)

OMG, I went to AHASTI and was treated like dirt. Their staff has a real attitude with the students. From day 1, I was repeatedly given the impression was that the school was not there for me, but the other way around. Go anywhere else.


Oh yeah, and never heard anything bad about PMA.


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 25, 2009)

So AHASTI is that bad.  I wonder if ESA in Sherwood Park is any good and how they treat their students.


----------



## Wee-EMT (Mar 25, 2009)

gamerzmedic said:


> Hey all... so i have a friend of mine who is looking for an EMT course in Calgary.  I have read a bunch of things from many different places and i wanted some input on where i might be able to refer her.  I would tell her wherei went myself but i transfered my quals from ontario and was able to challenge the exam.
> 
> the programs she is looking at is AHSTI (don't konw if i did that right) and SAIT and PMA
> 
> anything would help... thanks!



I go to SAIT and about to start my ambulance prac (WOOT!). I found that the program desigh needed alot of work, but the instructors were AWESOME! They are revamping the program for next year to make it less spaced out and a little more organized. 


I haven't heard great stuff about PMA...... But I have heard alot of good stuff about AHSTI.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Mar 26, 2009)

Wee-EMT said:


> I go to SAIT and about to start my ambulance prac (WOOT!). I found that the program desigh needed alot of work, but the instructors were AWESOME! They are revamping the program for next year to make it less spaced out and a little more organized.


When you hear wonderful things about a school from people who went there, you have to take it with a grain of salt.  And when you hear bad things about a school from people who did _not_ go there, you also have to take it with a grain of salt.  But when you consistently hear bad things about a school from the people who went there, you really have to take notice.  I hear a lot of SAIT students with criticisms of their school, so there seems to be a worrisome pattern there.  But, like Wee, I also hear reports that they are getting their act together, so I hope to hear of positive changes in the near future.  They've been working on those changes for about three years now though.

I also hear that Western College of EMS has it's share of problems.  Anyone gone there?


----------



## xlq771 (Apr 4, 2009)

Western College of EMS closed a couple of years ago.


----------

